# Berlusconi ha imposto le dimissioni ai ministri del Pdl. E' crisi



## admin (28 Settembre 2013)

Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, Berlusconi, ritenendo inaccettabile l'ultimatum del PD e di Letta, ha imposto ai ministri del PDL di dimettersi. Alfano ha confermato l'imminente rassegna di dimissioni. La reazione di Epifani: "Le dimissioni dei ministri pidiellini rappresentano un'azione di sfascio del governo".


----------



## Lollo7zar (28 Settembre 2013)

Il Giornale: "Letta ha fatto cadere il governo"


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Settembre 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Il Giornale: "Letta ha fatto cadere il governo"



LOLOLOLOL

Il nano è morto ormai


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Settembre 2013)

E' andato. E più andati sono i ministri che gli vanno dietro.

Andrebbero incriminati per atti di terrorismo, o di alto tradimento. Perché di questo si tratta: terrorismo.


La cosa è gravissima: siamo qui a "raggranellare" i soldi per terra. Siamo qui che non sappiamo dove tirare fuori un miliardo per pagare i dipendenti dei comuni, e con questa buffonata (un po' come quella dei 5 stelle e il loro caos, non dimentichiamolo) rischiamo in una singola asta di bruciarne 7-8.

Folle.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Settembre 2013)

Povera Italia.


----------



## ildemone85 (28 Settembre 2013)

i dipendenti comunali, si possono fare pure 2 o 3 mesi senza stipendio, dato che non producono, serve riformare il fisco e la magistratura e con questa sinistra statalista e comunista è assolutamente impossibile


----------



## andre (28 Settembre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> i dipendenti comunali, si possono fare pure 2 o 3 mesi senza stipendio, dato che non producono, serve riformare il fisco e la magistratura e con questa sinistra statalista e comunista è assolutamente impossibile



tu hai capito tutto.


----------



## ildemone85 (28 Settembre 2013)

ho capito che c'è un organo dello stato che fa politica da vent'anni contro una sola parte politica.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Settembre 2013)

devo sbrigarmi a laurearmi e a scapparmene da qui


----------



## robs91 (28 Settembre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> i dipendenti comunali, si possono fare pure 2 o 3 mesi senza stipendio, dato che non producono, serve riformare il fisco e la magistratura e con questa sinistra statalista e comunista è assolutamente impossibile



Con Berlusconi invece è possibile...in fondo è solo da 20 anni in politica,non ha avuto il tempo necessario.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Settembre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> i dipendenti comunali, si possono fare pure 2 o 3 mesi senza stipendio, dato che non producono, serve riformare il fisco e la magistratura e con questa sinistra statalista e comunista è assolutamente impossibile



No dai non ci credo


----------



## andre (28 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No dai non ci credo



E' un troll penso


----------



## Sesfips (28 Settembre 2013)

A me frega niente della politica, ma non se può più di sta situazione. Ma dove vogliamo andare? Dove? 
Sto paese non ha veramente nessuna via d'uscita, siamo il terzo mondo dell'Europa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Settembre 2013)

La via di uscita c'è .. Almeno per provare a cambiare ma la gente si ostina a credere alle stupidate che gli propinano ...


----------



## Livestrong (28 Settembre 2013)

Bello, adesso si torna in campagna elettorale. Almeno mi diverto un po'


----------



## ildemone85 (28 Settembre 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Con Berlusconi invece è possibile...in fondo è solo da 20 anni in politica,non ha avuto il tempo necessario.



prova a fare tu politica con 50 procure contro


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Settembre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> prova a fare tu politica con 50 procure contro



Ma procure di cosa ?? Dai per cortesia informati ... È lì da 20 anni per i suoi interessi non ha fatto NULLA di utile , non ha un progetto per il futuro e tira a campare .. Esattamente. Come il
Milan ... Ma se vuoi parlare di politica .. Informati per cortesia ...


----------



## ildemone85 (28 Settembre 2013)

è stato 10 anni al governo, non 20 ed era impossibile combinare qualcosa con gente tipo fini, casini e le procure che inventano reati.


----------



## Solo (28 Settembre 2013)

Ora la legge di stabilità la scrive Rehn. Perfetto.


----------



## Solo (28 Settembre 2013)

Comunque il governo è morto il momento dopo le elezioni tedesche con la Merkel che ha detto che va tutto bene così (rispettare il 3% ecc. ecc.).

Non so poi cosa si aspettassero dai tedeschi, che fanno i loro interessi. Siamo noi i babbei che facciamo i loro invece dei nostri.


----------



## smallball (28 Settembre 2013)

Si voterà a inizio del prossimo anno. ...


----------



## Principe (28 Settembre 2013)

Le dimissioni sono dipese dall'aumento dell'IVA c'è poco da ironizzare


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Settembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Le dimissioni sono dipese dall'aumento dell'IVA c'è poco da ironizzare



ok


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Settembre 2013)

madò la gente crede ancora alle *******te che racconta quello la... ha fatto veramente bene il lavaggio del cervello quel criminale.


----------



## Principe (28 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> ok


Ridi ridi voglio vedere quando non ci sarà più il male assoluto quali crescerà l'Italia e tutti i problemi di dissolveranno non vedo l'ora

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> madò la gente crede ancora alle *******te che racconta quello la... ha fatto veramente bene il lavaggio del cervello quel criminale.


Non ti rispondo nemmeno perché non ne vale la pena


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Settembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ridi ridi voglio vedere quando non ci sarà più il male assoluto quali crescerà l'Italia e tutti i problemi di dissolveranno non vedo l'ora
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



sai quanto mene frega. mi risparmi delle grandi perle


----------



## O Animal (28 Settembre 2013)

Stultorum mater sempiter gravida


----------



## Principe (28 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> sai quanto mene frega. mi risparmi delle grandi perle



E allora non commentare quello che dico


----------



## Tobi (28 Settembre 2013)

Continuiamo a votare pd e pdl.......


----------



## vota DC (29 Settembre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> è stato 10 anni al governo, non 20 ed era impossibile combinare qualcosa con gente tipo fini, casini e le procure che inventano reati.



Le procure non gli hanno fatto perdere tempo. Gli alleati sì, ma che senso ha opporsi alle armate Brancaleone del centrosinistra mettendo secessionisti-fascisti-democristiani-socialisti nello stesso schieramento?


----------



## The Ripper (29 Settembre 2013)

nel frattempo io e altri centinaia di migliaia di giovani siamo alla ricerca di un lavoro, centinaia di migliaia di famiglie non riescono ad arrivare a fine mese e l'Italia tutta intera va a pezzi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Settembre 2013)

Eh si, ancora ricordo i suoi progetti di cercare lavoro per i giovani, via l'IMU. Si come no...


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Settembre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> i dipendenti comunali, si possono fare pure 2 o 3 mesi senza stipendio, dato che non producono, serve riformare il fisco e la magistratura e con questa sinistra statalista e comunista è assolutamente impossibile



Si, vallo a dire a mio padre che si sveglia ogni mattina e va a lavorare (gestisce da solo l'organizzazione dei rifiuti, dato che non ci sono fondi per altri impiegati). Che ragionamento insensato, solo per difendere l'operato di un nano folle, condannato e che meriterebbe la galera, si giustifica il sacrificio di onesti lavoratori. Noi per 2-3 mesi cosa facciamo??? Andiamo a rubare??? Mettiamo il passamontagna e assaltiamo un blindato??? Nuove elezioni sarebbero una tragedia, la fine di ogni speranza. Spero che Madre Natura faccia il suo dovere con il nano....


----------



## O Animal (29 Settembre 2013)

Se esistesse ancora una destra, anziché 4 fascistelli corrotti, questo psicolabile sarebbe fuori dal parlamento da qualche anno...


----------



## juventino (29 Settembre 2013)

E' la mossa disperata di chi ha paura di finire al gabbio. Se si sciogliessero le camere e si andasse alle elezioni lui resterebbe senatore in carica fino a quest'ultime. Di fatto gli serve per guadagnar tempo. 
Inutile stare ancora una volta a ripetere che per gli interessi di UNA SOLA PERSONA il paese rischi molto.


----------



## Hammer (29 Settembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> devo sbrigarmi a laurearmi e a scapparmene da qui





O Animal ha scritto:


> Se esistesse ancora una destra, anziché 4 fascistelli corrotti, questo psicolabile sarebbe fuori dal parlamento da qualche anno...



.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Settembre 2013)

Non vi preoccupate, c'è Beppe Grillo a salvarci!


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Settembre 2013)

Io spero nell'invasione della Germania oppure che la mia provincia venga annessa alla Svizzera.
Alle prossime elezioni sarebbe meglio che votassero gli svedesi o i norvegesi al posto nostro, probabilmente anche senza conoscere i personaggi prenderebbero una decisione migliore della nostra.
Credo che ormai ci sia rimasta solamente una cosa da fare.


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Settembre 2013)

Ho letto di quelle perle in questo topic....Mamma mia.


----------



## Hammer (29 Settembre 2013)

Credo sia il punto più basso della politica nostrana che io abbia mai visto


----------



## Doctore (29 Settembre 2013)

Pero pero...quando il pd e pdl erano insieme tutti che criticavano l operato...ora che berlusconi ha dato lo strappo tutti a dire ''ehhh il solito irresponsabile,pazzo,ladro ecc''...le solite contraddizioni del nostro popolo.
Questa politica(dico tutta nessuno escluso)è nella confusione piu totale.
Il pdl ha il problema berlusconi(un problema anche di noi italiani),il pd non sa chi candidare alle prossime elezioni...facendo tanti discorsi...perche loro DISCUTONO e perdono tempo,il m5s non vuole allearsi con nessuno e non si ha ben chiaro cosa vuole fare dal punto di vista delle alleanze.
Grillo ha 2 strade :
-Si allea con qualcuno...almeno qualche loro battaglia la possono portare avanti in modo concreto senza proclami e demagogie varie.
-Altra strada...Va da solo ma non conclude nulla.
Il popolo italiano sta rispecchiando alla perfezione il parlamento...perche ci sono quelli che voteranno sempre berlusconi perche è la vittima(rendiamoci conto lol),il pd è diviso in varie correnti ma anche il popolo del pd è diviso in varie correnti...c e l ex comunista,l ex dc,il pro renzi ecc..,il popolo del m5s vota per grillo...ma cosa conclude se il loro partito di riferimento non concretizza il loro programma?Rimane deluso.


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Settembre 2013)

ci sono i primi traditori nel pdl.


----------



## andre (29 Settembre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ci sono i primi traditori nel pdl.



Gombloddo, saranno sicuramente pagati dalla magistratura.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Settembre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ci sono i primi traditori nel pdl.



#rigoreperilpd #ifranchitiratorivoglionofarvincereleelezionialpd


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Settembre 2013)

faranno la fine di fini, si vada alle elezioni per sconfiggere definitivamente i comunisti e la magistratura.


----------



## Bawert (29 Settembre 2013)

Che buffonata... é stato condannato e si lamenta ancora... che buffone


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Settembre 2013)

ma condannato da chi? da un giudice che manco riesce a parlare in italiano


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Settembre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> faranno la fine di fini, si vada alle elezioni per sconfiggere definitivamente i comunisti e la magistratura.



Ho sempre rispettato le idee di tutti ... Ho sempre cercato di capire perché una persona ha una determinata ideologia ... Ma onestamente io penso che nel tuo caso ci sia una forte carenza di conoscenza .. Nel senso .. Se tu ti sforzassi a leggere e informarti ti accorgeresti che molte cose che credi vere non lo sono affatto .. Non farti fregare dal TG5 ... Quella non è la realtà ... Ti prego fallo per noi fallo per i tuoi figli ... Informati altrimenti questo paese non avrà un futuro ... Posso capire se quello che scrivi lo dica un vecchio .. Va beh .. Guarda studio aperto ci credo che la pensa così .. Non ha nessuna fonte di notizie non sa neanche cosa sia internet ... Ma te no ... Ti ripeto .... Informati fallo per il NOSTRO futuro ...


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Settembre 2013)

sono ampiamente informato e sono assolutamente certo che la magistratura in italia sia la peggiore al mondo, condanna emilio fede per 4 ***** a 7 anni di reclusione e permette di patteggiare ai responsabili della concordia dopo che hanno fatto crepare non so quanti passeggeri, il mio è un voto ideologico. lo ammetto, voterò fino alla morte il cdx pur di impedire che i comunisti prendano il potere.


----------



## Hammer (29 Settembre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ci sono i primi traditori nel pdl.



Beh secondo Cicchitto bisognava discuterne, osservazione lecita. O forse sta capendo che la barca destrorsa sta affondando?
La Lorenzin si dimette ma non si riconosce in FI.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Pero pero...quando il pd e pdl erano insieme tutti che criticavano l operato...ora che berlusconi ha dato lo strappo tutti a dire ''ehhh il solito irresponsabile,pazzo,ladro ecc''...le solite contraddizioni del nostro popolo.
> Questa politica(dico tutta nessuno escluso)è nella confusione piu totale.
> Il pdl ha il problema berlusconi(un problema anche di noi italiani),il pd non sa chi candidare alle prossime elezioni...facendo tanti discorsi...perche loro DISCUTONO e perdono tempo,il m5s non vuole allearsi con nessuno e non si ha ben chiaro cosa vuole fare dal punto di vista delle alleanze.
> Grillo ha 2 strade :
> ...



il pd ha un asso nella manica per le prossime elezioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Settembre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> sono ampiamente informato e sono assolutamente certo che la magistratura in italia sia la peggiore al mondo, condanna emilio fede per 4 ***** a 7 anni di reclusione e permette di patteggiare ai responsabili della concordia dopo che hanno fatto crepare non so quanti passeggeri, il mio è un voto ideologico. lo ammetto, voterò fino alla morte il cdx pur di impedire che i comunisti prendano il potere.


Cioè " voto ideologico " vuol dire che tu voterai sempre lì senza aver idea di cosa venga proposto ??? Non ti prendi la briga di leggere un programma elettorale ?? Ti informi su vhi voti ?? E se votassi un camorrista o un mafioso ?? Il tuo voto andrebbe lì lo stesso ??? L Italia va male .. Scusa se te lo dico .. Per la gente come te .. Va male perché la gente NON SI INFORMA ... A me non frega un ***** se uno è fascista comunista o quel ***** che vuole ... Ma la cosa che mi fa arrabbiare di più è che il mio voto vale come il tuo ... Io perdo tempo della mia vita ad informarmi e cercare di capire ... Assurdo il tuo ragionamento ASSURDO ..


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Settembre 2013)

ogni mezzo è lecito per sconfiggere la sinistra.


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2013)

Sento puzza di nuova diccì. Bella m.


----------



## Doctore (29 Settembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il pd ha un asso nella manica per le prossime elezioni


----------



## Hammer (29 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè " voto ideologico " vuol dire che tu voterai sempre lì senza aver idea di cosa venga proposto ??? Non ti prendi la briga di leggere un programma elettorale ?? Ti informi su vhi voti ?? E se votassi un camorrista o un mafioso ?? Il tuo voto andrebbe lì lo stesso ??? L Italia va male .. Scusa se te lo dico .. Per la gente come te .. Va male perché la gente NON SI INFORMA ... A me non frega un ***** se uno è fascista comunista o quel ***** che vuole ... Ma la cosa che mi fa arrabbiare di più è che il mio voto vale come il tuo ... Io perdo tempo della mia vita ad informarmi e cercare di capire ... Assurdo il tuo ragionamento ASSURDO ..



Lollo direi che, viste le ultime uscite di demone, non credo abbia voglia di cambiare ragionamento da attuare per decidere lo schieramento da votare.


----------



## smallball (29 Settembre 2013)

sia Pd che Pdl non vedevano l'ora di finire questa esperienza di governo,certoo ch andare alle urne ora sarebbe un problema x il PD x la mancanza di un candidato,visto che il Congresso non si e' ancora svolto. Mi sa che Napolitano fara' di tutto x trovare,anche x pochi senatori,un'altra maggioranza alternativa a questa


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Settembre 2013)

ma cosa devo informarmi, sono stufo di questa farsa della superiorità morale dei comunisti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Settembre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ma cosa devo informarmi, sono stufo di questa farsa della superiorità morale dei comunisti.



Comunisti ??? Guarda che io sono tutto ma sicuramente non comunista ... Quindi sbagli di grosso ... E poi nel 2013 parlare di comunisti e fascisti ... Dai per cortesia ...

E comunque in tutte le tue risposte non metti mai contenuto ... Ti faccio una domanda e rispondi a cazzum...


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Settembre 2013)

non sei comunista, ma voti la sinistra, qualcosa non quadra.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Settembre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> non sei comunista, ma voti la sinistra, qualcosa non quadra.



Io voto sinistra ???


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Settembre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ogni mezzo è lecito per sconfiggere la sinistra.



Ma quale sinistra?
Magari esistesse una vera sinistra in Italia al posto di quei morti.


----------



## smallball (29 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunisti ??? Guarda che io sono tutto ma sicuramente non comunista ... Quindi sbagli di grosso ... E poi nel 2013 parlare di comunisti e fascisti ... Dai per cortesia ...
> 
> E comunque in tutte le tue risposte non metti mai contenuto ... Ti faccio una domanda e rispondi a cazzum...


Super_Lollo credi ci saranno dei dissidenti nei 5 stelle che andranno a formare un ipotetico Letta bis?? io non lo escluderei assolutamente ,anche perché in eventuali elezioni dubito si possa ripetere lo stesso risultato di Febbraio,nonostante le robaonti dichiarazioni di Beppe Grillo


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Settembre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> Super_Lollo credi ci saranno dei dissidenti nei 5 stelle che andranno a formare un ipotetico Letta bis?? io non lo escluderei assolutamente ,anche perché in eventuali elezioni dubito si possa ripetere lo stesso risultato di Febbraio,nonostante le robaonti dichiarazioni di Beppe Grillo


No , non penso proprio con letta ... Per i risultati si ,penso anche io che il 5 stelle non ripeterà il risultato


----------



## andre (29 Settembre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> Super_Lollo credi ci saranno dei dissidenti nei 5 stelle che andranno a formare un ipotetico Letta bis?? io non lo escluderei assolutamente ,anche perché in eventuali elezioni dubito si possa ripetere lo stesso risultato di Febbraio,nonostante le robaonti dichiarazioni di Beppe Grillo



Secondo me Orellana, ecc. non si staccheranno dal m5s e non si farà un Letta bis. 
In caso di elezioni non so come faccia la gente a votare ancora il Pd e il Pdl (o in ogni caso non vedo come possano aver guadagnato voti).


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Settembre 2013)

Beh effettivamente a meno che uno non abbia problemi seri non vedo come possa rivotare pdl ...


----------



## andre (29 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh effettivamente a meno che uno non abbia problemi seri non vedo come possa rivotare pdl ...



Secondo me lo rivoteranno solo gli adepti più ottusi. Se la giocano Pd e 5 stelle


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo rivoteranno solo gli adepti più ottusi. Se la giocano Pd e 5 stelle



Se il pd riuscisse a far fuori tutta l ala dalemiana si potrebbe fare un governo rivoluzionario .. Ma resta utopia ..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh effettivamente a meno che uno non abbia problemi seri non vedo come possa rivotare pdl ...



Quoto.

Basta basta basta non ne posso più di Pdl, Pd e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Non sono capaci di mettersi d'accordo per il bene di questo paese ormai al collasso. Ah già, ma loro sono sicuri di avere abbastanza soldi per se. Bomba al Parlamento, tutti li voglio.


----------



## vota DC (29 Settembre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> faranno la fine di fini, si vada alle elezioni per sconfiggere definitivamente i comunisti e la magistratura.



No. Prima bisogna fare una cosa fondamentale se si vuole batterli: AMNISTIA. Napolitano la propone e il PD per non prendersi l'assurda etichetta di "irresponsabile" ci casca salvando Berlusconi e assicurandosi la non rielezione.


----------



## Livestrong (29 Settembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Le dimissioni sono dipese dall'aumento dell'IVA c'è poco da ironizzare


No dai, questo non è vero. Hanno aspettato semplicemente il pretesto. Può starci, è una strategia politica condivisibile. La verità è che questo scenario si conosceva già da quando la sentenza è stata pronunciata.


Solo ha scritto:


> Sento puzza di nuova diccì. Bella m.


Ah perchè, se ne è mai andata?


Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh effettivamente a meno che uno non abbia problemi seri non vedo come possa rivotare pdl ...


Su questo non sono d'accordo. Ognuno è libero di votare chi vuole per i motivi che vuole. Tanto più che ormai l'80% dei provvedimenti li detta l'europa


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ah perchè, se ne è mai andata?


No, però rivederla "ufficialmente" non mi fa impazzire.


----------



## runner (29 Settembre 2013)

questo governo non cadrà mai e se lo farà ci sarà il duo pd e un gruppo formato da ex 5 stelle.....

certi sogni non te li fai senza quei soldi!!


----------



## Aldo (29 Settembre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ogni mezzo è lecito per sconfiggere la sinistra.



Non si può sconfiggere un'idea un pensiero. Bisogna riformare la magistratura in Italia, perchè è scandaloso che un delinquente come Silvio Berlusconi sia ancora in libertà.

Ormai quello che è successo, è successo. Bisogna guardare avanti, caricarci sulle spalle tutti gli errori che hanno fatto un parte di Italiani mandando al governo certe persone, e rialzare questo paese.

Silvio Berlusconi ha dimostrato quanto può essere debole una democrazia, io guardo il lato positivo (come ho sempre fatto su ogni cosa), e mi auguro che da questo grave errore che ha commesso l'Italia si impari una grande lezione per i prossimi anni. e spero che venga modificata la costituzione Italiana affinché si trovi una soluzione per impedire che in futuro ci possa essere un'altro Berlusconi.


----------



## ildemone85 (29 Settembre 2013)

se sei in un paese ancora "libero" lo devi a Silvio Berlusconi, pensa se nel 94 avessero vinto i comunisti, ti ritroveresti in uno stato di polizia tributaria peggiore di quello attuale.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma procure di cosa ?? Dai per cortesia informati ... È lì da 20 anni per i suoi interessi non ha fatto NULLA di utile , non ha un progetto per il futuro e tira a campare .. Esattamente. Come il
> Milan ... Ma se vuoi parlare di politica .. Informati per cortesia ...



Questa è grossa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La via di uscita c'è .. Almeno per provare a cambiare ma la gente si ostina a credere alle stupidate che gli propinano ...



Questa è più grossa.


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2013)

Devo dire che questo topic mi tira su il morale.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Settembre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> sono ampiamente informato e sono assolutamente certo che la magistratura in italia sia la peggiore al mondo, condanna emilio fede per 4 ***** a 7 anni di reclusione e permette di patteggiare ai responsabili della concordia dopo che hanno fatto crepare non so quanti passeggeri, il mio è un voto ideologico. lo ammetto, voterò fino alla morte il cdx pur di impedire che i comunisti prendano il potere.



Hai una visione esasperata della situazione.

E Berlusconi domani mattina ci costerà né più né meno quello che ci è costato Grillo qualche mese fa: 6-7 Miliardi.
Ben più dell'IMU che "ha fatto togliere".

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè " voto ideologico " vuol dire che tu voterai sempre lì senza aver idea di cosa venga proposto ??? *Non ti prendi la briga di leggere un programma elettorale ??* Ti informi su vhi voti ?? E se votassi un camorrista o un mafioso ?? Il tuo voto andrebbe lì lo stesso ??? L Italia va male .. Scusa se te lo dico .. Per la gente come te .. Va male perché la gente NON SI INFORMA ... A me non frega un ***** se uno è fascista comunista o quel ***** che vuole ... Ma la cosa che mi fa arrabbiare di più è che il mio voto vale come il tuo ... Io perdo tempo della mia vita ad informarmi e cercare di capire ... Assurdo il tuo ragionamento ASSURDO ..



Uhhhh Lollo. Autogol pazzesco.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Solo ha scritto:


> Sento puzza di nuova diccì. Bella m.



Beh ma cosa sarebbe, oggi, la DC?

Renzi che si porta a casa i "traditori" di Berlusconi più una frangia del PD?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Che ridere (si fa per dire) pensare che la gente si lamentava di Monti. Che coraggio.


----------



## Solo (29 Settembre 2013)

Eh sì, Monti, che curava l'arresto cardiaco con amputazioni di intestino, ci manca proprio...


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Settembre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Eh sì, Monti, che curava l'arresto cardiaco con amputazioni di *mani*, ci manca proprio...



Fixed.

E l'unico che aveva il "coraggio" di farlo.


----------



## juventino (29 Settembre 2013)

Ma dico, li avete visti certi commenti dei berluscones sui vari siti di notizie? Sono esilaranti. 
Io ho sempre cercato di rispettare le opinioni di tutti, non ho mai trattato con pregiudizio le idee altrui, non sono uno di quelli a cui piace prendere in giro le opinioni degli altri. Ma qui abbiamo superato ogni limite. Stare nel 2013 e vedere che ci sono persone che ancora parlano di comunisti, stalinismo, complotto della magistratura, aziende e industrie comuniste (e qui veramente mi vien da bestemmiare) lo trovo veramente sconcerante. 
Mi spiace, ma per quanto sia consapevole che ciò che sto per scrivere sia una cretinata epica, ritengo che il mio voto NON PUO' valere quanto quello di queste persone e che forse non è un caso che alle ultime elezioni (le prime a cui ho potuto votare) nessuna forza politica se lo sia guadagnato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Solo ha scritto:


> Eh sì, Monti, che curava l'arresto cardiaco con amputazioni di intestino, ci manca proprio...



Il governo Monti, con tutti i suoi difetti e limiti, sarebbe oro colato in questo momento.


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma dico, li avete visti certi commenti dei berluscones sui vari siti di notizie? Sono esilaranti.
> Io ho sempre cercato di rispettare le opinioni di tutti, non ho mai trattato con pregiudizio le idee altrui, non sono uno di quelli a cui piace prendere in giro le opinioni degli altri. Ma qui abbiamo superato ogni limite. Stare nel 2013 e vedere che ci sono persone che ancora parlano di comunisti, stalinismo, *complotto della magistratura*, aziende e industrie comuniste (e qui veramente mi vien da bestemmiare) lo trovo veramente sconcerante.
> Mi spiace, ma per quanto sia consapevole che ciò che sto per scrivere sia una cretinata epica, ritengo che il mio voto NON PUO' valere quanto quello di queste persone e che forse non è un caso che alle ultime elezioni (le prime a cui ho potuto votare) nessuna forza politica se lo sia guadagnato.
> 
> ...



Su questo specifico punto, non sono lontani dalla realtà. Il resto è quello che è.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Il governo Monti, con tutti i suoi difetti e limiti, sarebbe oro colato in questo momento.



il tuo intervento è lo specchio di noi italiani, sei passato da una primo intervento razionale a una affermazione alucinante
Il governo Monti, con il beneplacido di Pd e Pdl, è stato il governo più agghiacciante della storia della repubblica
nessuna vera riforma liberale, distrutto lo stato sociale con le riforma sulle leggi del lavoro e delle pensioni, esodati, tasse che hanno affossato del tutto l'economia, nessuna iniziativa di equità sociale, aumento vertiginoso del debito pubblico.
trovami un solo dato positivo, e non accennare allo spread che è stato smaccatamente una manovra dei mercati per far cadere il vecchio governo


----------



## vota DC (29 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il governo Monti, con tutti i suoi difetti e limiti, sarebbe oro colato in questo momento.



Quello che credeva di fare forse sì, ma tanto vale auspicarsi l'utopia comunista o la conquista dell'Europa da parte del Terzo Reich, è dal 2011 che il presidente del consiglio di fatto è Napolitano.


----------



## juventino (29 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Su questo specifico punto, non sono lontani dalla realtà. Il resto è quello che è.



Che la magistratura ce l'abbia con Berlusconi particolarmente è innegabile, ma sinceramente lo reputò quasi ovvio considerati i suoi atteggiamenti. Ma ti pare normale che una persona dica che un'istituzione stia facendo un colpo di stato permettendosi pure di manifestare dopo una sentenza sacrosanta? Si è passato ogni limite, dai. 



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> il tuo intervento è lo specchio di noi italiani, sei passato da una primo intervento razionale a una affermazione alucinante
> Il governo Monti, con il beneplacido di Pd e Pdl, è stato il governo più agghiacciante della storia della repubblica
> nessuna vera riforma liberale, distrutto lo stato sociale con le riforma sulle leggi del lavoro e delle pensioni, esodati, tasse che hanno affossato del tutto l'economia, nessuna iniziativa di equità sociale, aumento vertiginoso del debito pubblico.
> trovami un solo dato positivo, e non accennare allo spread che è stato smaccatamente una manovra dei mercati per far cadere il vecchio governo



Se la maggioranza te la danno PD e PDL è ovvio che certe riforme non le puoi fare. Infatti io ho detto subito che aveva degli ENORMI limiti, dati proprio dal fatto che doveva comunque esser tenuto in vita da un parlamento fatto dai soliti partiti.



vota DC ha scritto:


> Quello che credeva di fare forse sì, ma tanto vale auspicarsi l'utopia comunista o la conquista dell'Europa da parte del Terzo Reich, è dal 2011 che il presidente del consiglio di fatto è Napolitano.


 
Proprio il fatto che dal 2011 sia un ultra ottantenne a far tutto dovrebbe far riflettere.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Che la magistratura ce l'abbia con Berlusconi particolarmente è innegabile, ma sinceramente lo reputò quasi ovvio considerati i suoi atteggiamenti. Ma ti pare normale che una persona dica che un'istituzione stia facendo un colpo di stato permettendosi pure di manifestare dopo una sentenza sacrosanta? Si è passato ogni limite, dai. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io sono d'accordo con te, ma quanti politici abbiamo visto fare lo stesso.
C'è perfino quello che porta il cambiamento che sta facendo ESATTAMENTE la stessa cosa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



vota DC ha scritto:


> Quello che credeva di fare forse sì, ma tanto vale auspicarsi l'utopia comunista o la conquista dell'Europa da parte del Terzo Reich, è dal 2011 che il presidente del consiglio di fatto è Napolitano.



Ha governato un anno (facendo quello che si doveva fare) e non ha avuto il tempo di fare pressoché nulla.

Salvo riformare il diritto fallimentare (salvando, anche troppo, migliaia di aziende)
Fermare la speculazione sul debito statale
Richiedere l'abbattimento dell'irpef sui ceti meno abbienti (il paladino delle banche), salvo essere bloccato dai politici.

Questo per dire 3 cose che sono state fatte in un anno.


La verità è che Monti è stato come il medico a cui viene portato un paziente in fin di vita, con complicazioni su tutto il fronte, e il popolo si incazza perché una settimana dopo il paziente non può correre la maratona.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> il tuo intervento è lo specchio di noi italiani, sei passato da una primo intervento razionale a una affermazione alucinante
> Il governo Monti, con il beneplacido di Pd e Pdl, è stato il governo più agghiacciante della storia della repubblica
> nessuna vera riforma liberale, distrutto lo stato sociale con le riforma sulle leggi del lavoro e delle pensioni, esodati, tasse che hanno affossato del tutto l'economia, nessuna iniziativa di equità sociale, aumento vertiginoso del debito pubblico.
> trovami un solo dato positivo, e non accennare allo spread che è stato smaccatamente una manovra dei mercati per far cadere il vecchio governo



Infatti passare dal reddituale (io ciuccio soldi allo Stato) al contributivo (mi prendo quello che ho dato) è una robetta da niente.
Una cosa che da sola ha creato un buco enorme nelle tasche dello Stato in 50 anni. Come detto, robetta da nulla.

Ah, sì, lo spread è politicizzato ora...va bene, ok....sì....

Scusa guarda, avrei dovuto stare zitto e non rispondere..


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Settembre 2013)

Intanto lo spread in questo momento è a 283.

Fra dieci giorni c'è l'asta sia di BTP che di BOT.
Se lo spread cambia da 240 a 280 vuol dire uno 0,4% di rendimento in più richiesto.

Fatevi voi i conti di quanto ci costa, in 10 anni di BTP, uno scherzo del genere, fai su 5 miliardi di BTP collocati.

Grasse risate eh.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Settembre 2013)

Sono stufo.. stufo della situazione e di perderci energie ..


----------



## cris (30 Settembre 2013)

Pietà, pietà... siamo un paese morto a causa dell'ignoranza degli italiani che han votato e scelto la classe dirigente degli ultimi decenni...

siam un popolo di ignoranti ed analfabeti... e non facciamo nulla ne per risolvere, e ne per fermare una situazione indegna come quella attuale, ogni giorno è frustrante leggere i giornali nella sezione "politica"... 
Ora lasciamo che un condannato definitivo continui a contribuire (insieme a decine di altri animali) alla distruzione del paese


----------



## O Animal (30 Settembre 2013)

Se volete star male stasera guardatevi Report, sul sito del corriere c'è una piccola preview di come sono stati scelti i ministri e i sottosegretari della Grande Coalizione all'italiana, senza nemmeno entrare nel merito dei parlamentari...



Ma cosa sta aspettando la gente prima di imbracciare le forche?


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Intanto lo spread in questo momento è a 283.
> 
> Fra dieci giorni c'è l'asta sia di BTP che di BOT.
> Se lo spread cambia da 240 a 280 vuol dire uno 0,4% di rendimento in più richiesto.
> ...



"Lo spread è un imbroglio"
"Lo spread non ci interessa, non serve a nulla"

- - - Aggiornato - - -



juventino ha scritto:


> Ma dico, li avete visti certi commenti dei berluscones sui vari siti di notizie? Sono esilaranti.
> Io ho sempre cercato di rispettare le opinioni di tutti, non ho mai trattato con pregiudizio le idee altrui, non sono uno di quelli a cui piace prendere in giro le opinioni degli altri. Ma qui abbiamo superato ogni limite. Stare nel 2013 e vedere che ci sono persone che ancora parlano di comunisti, stalinismo, complotto della magistratura, aziende e industrie comuniste (e qui veramente mi vien da bestemmiare) lo trovo veramente sconcerante.
> Mi spiace, ma per quanto sia consapevole che ciò che sto per scrivere sia una cretinata epica, ritengo che il mio voto NON PUO' valere quanto quello di queste persone e che forse non è un caso che alle ultime elezioni (le prime a cui ho potuto votare) nessuna forza politica se lo sia guadagnato.
> 
> ...


Hai detto tutto te.
Ai seggi in questi anni (ho quasi sempre fatto lo scrutatore al mio paese) ne ho viste di tutti i colori: gente che viene a votare per fare una sfilata, gente che viene perché ci vanno tutti e per farsi due chiacchere, gente che non sa nemmeno per cosa votare e come votare (non solo vecchi, anche ragazzi di 20 anni), ecc... Credo di non esagerare nell'affermare che un 30/40% delle persone che vanno a votare (e forse sono anche di più) lo facciano totalmente caso. E non mi interessa se votano a destra, sinistra, centro, nord o sud.
Lo so che non sarebbe un discorso da fare e che tutti i voti contano allo stesso modo, ma non riesco a non dirlo.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Settembre 2013)

Se i ministri di un partito si dimettono perché il loro mentore glielo dice di fare mi fa pensare che siano ancora più corrotti di quanto già non lo sia mister B.

E adesso chi voto?


----------



## runner (30 Settembre 2013)

secondo me ribadisco che non si andrà a votare a breve.....

i cinque stelle daranno i voti al senato al pd.....


----------



## Miro (30 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io sono d'accordo con te, ma quanti politici abbiamo visto fare lo stesso.
> C'è perfino quello che porta il cambiamento che sta facendo ESATTAMENTE la stessa cosa.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Mi pare che il passaggio al sistema contributivo fu applicato prima del governo Monti, o sbaglio?


----------



## Solo (30 Settembre 2013)

Monti ha fermato quale speculazione esattamente? Lo spread è andato sopra 500 due volte con lui. 

La percentuale dello spread che dipende dalla vicende italiane è irrisoria. 

Lo spread dipende da quello che vuole fare Draghi.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Settembre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Monti ha fermato quale speculazione esattamente? Lo spread è andato sopra 500 due volte con lui.
> 
> La percentuale dello spread che dipende dalla vicende italiane è irrisoria.
> 
> Lo spread dipende da quello che vuole fare Draghi.



A parte il discorso su Monti, che come detto ha dovuto traghettare una barca che faceva acqua da tutte le parti (e che comunque, piaccia o meno, ha ridotto in un anno lo spread di 137) il fatto che lo spread lo decida Draghi è un'affermazione quantomeno forte.
Detta poi da te che ne capisci...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> "Lo spread è un imbroglio"
> "Lo spread non ci interessa, non serve a nulla"
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



No no, manca quella più bella:

"Se eleggono me, lo spread lo porto ad 800"


----------



## Solo (30 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> A parte il discorso su Monti, che come detto ha dovuto traghettare una barca che faceva acqua da tutte le parti (e che comunque, piaccia o meno, ha ridotto in un anno lo spread di 137) il fatto che lo spread lo decida Draghi è un'affermazione quantomeno forte.
> Detta poi da te che ne capisci...


Io invece mi stupisco che sia tu che non capisca quanto sia legato a Draghi...

La situazione è questa:

Vanno al governo Gandhi, Churchill e Washington. Draghi dice che non comprerà un BTP neanche sotto tortura. Spread a




e Italia fuori dai mercati in 47,35 millisecondi.

Vanno al governo la banda bassotti e Gambadilegno, Draghi dice che la BCE comincia finalmente a fare la banca centrale come si deve e lo spread va a zero.

A Monti lo spread glielo ha abbassato Draghi con LTRO e "whatever it takes". 

Finché regge il "whatever it takes" Letta & Co. possono fare quello che vogliono. Tanto ormai fa tutto Bruxelles.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Settembre 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Io invece mi stupisco che sia tu che non capisca quanto sia legato a Draghi...
> 
> La situazione è questa:
> 
> ...



No momento. C'è una differenza fra dire "Anche Draghi ha un peso sullo spread" e "Draghi decide lo spread". Io non ho mai negato la prima ipotesi, ma non è che Draghi si sveglia la mattina e dice "Oh toh, ho giusto qui una cinquantina di miliardi che mi crescono, li metto in BTP che tanto mi pare l'Italia sia in ripresa".


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Settembre 2013)

Grazie all'ennesima pugnalata di Berlusconi all'Italia, si rischia che la legge di stabilità la scrivano a Bruxelles (con tutto quello che ne consegue) e, sempre grazie all'effetto Berlusconi (che da mesi fa traballare il governo), anche la Spagna ormai ci sta staccando. Si rischia seriamente di veder svanire un minimo di ripresa economica.

Intanto, come previsto, Gli elettori PDL si spaccano ed il PD nei sondaggi è ora dato in vantaggio (non accadeva da mesi). Speriamo sia la volta buona per liberarci di questo delinquente.


----------



## smallball (30 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Grazie all'ennesima pugnalata di Berlusconi all'Italia, si rischia che la legge di stabilità la scrivano a Bruxelles (con tutto quello che ne consegue) e, sempre grazie all'effetto Berlusconi (che da mesi fa traballare il governo), anche la Spagna ormai ci sta staccando. Si rischia seriamente di veder svanire un minimo di ripresa economica.
> 
> Intanto, come previsto, Gli elettori PDL si spaccano ed il PD nei sondaggi è ora dato in vantaggio (non accadeva da mesi). Speriamo sia la volta buona per liberarci di questo delinquente.


tutti e 2 gli schieramenti politici non vedevano l'ora di farla finita con quest'esperienza di alleanza...anche una significativa parte di Pd e il suo segretario Epifani vogliono le elezioni


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Settembre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> tutti e 2 gli schieramenti politici non vedevano l'ora di farla finita con quest'esperienza di alleanza...anche una significativa parte di Pd e il suo segretario Epifani vogliono le elezioni


Chiaro, ma non al punto di farla finita alla vigilia della decisione sull'IVA e della legge di stabilità per motivi personali. Berlusconi si è detto "c***o me ne fotte, prima mi salvo il c**o


----------



## tequilad (1 Ottobre 2013)

_Dal Caos alla follia: così ci vede il mondo...È inutile nasconderselo. In ogni altra democrazia sarebbe inconcepibile che un leader colpito da una condanna definitiva per frode fiscale, e coinvolto in altri processi per gravi reati, possa continuare a dettare condizioni. Fuori d'Italia avrebbero capito - e forse segretamente ammirato - un'uscita di scena dignitosa, accettando le leggi del proprio Paese. Non capiscono invece - non a Londra e non a Washington, non a Berlino e nemmeno a Pechino - che la seconda potenza industriale europea sia in balia dei fantasmi di un uomo «incapace di separare il proprio destino da quello della nazione» (The Guardian )._


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> _Dal Caos alla follia: così ci vede il mondo...È inutile nasconderselo. In ogni altra democrazia sarebbe inconcepibile che un leader colpito da una condanna definitiva per frode fiscale, e coinvolto in altri processi per gravi reati, possa continuare a dettare condizioni. Fuori d'Italia avrebbero capito - e forse segretamente ammirato - un'uscita di scena dignitosa, accettando le leggi del proprio Paese. Non capiscono invece - non a Londra e non a Washington, non a Berlino e nemmeno a Pechino - che la seconda potenza industriale europea sia in balia dei fantasmi di un uomo «incapace di separare il proprio destino da quello della nazione» (The Guardian )._



Ogni giorno che passa ci sput**niamo sempre di più in tutto il mondo.
Sono davvero esausto di tutta questa situazione e credo sia rimasta solamente una cosa da fare (rivoluzione).
Preferisco non vedere talk show politici o comunque TG e trasmissioni dove si parli di politica per non farmi troppo il sangue amaro.


----------



## Mithos (1 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> _Dal Caos alla follia: così ci vede il mondo...È inutile nasconderselo. In ogni altra democrazia sarebbe inconcepibile che un leader colpito da una condanna definitiva per frode fiscale, e coinvolto in altri processi per gravi reati, possa continuare a dettare condizioni. Fuori d'Italia avrebbero capito - e forse segretamente ammirato - un'uscita di scena dignitosa, accettando le leggi del proprio Paese. Non capiscono invece - non a Londra e non a Washington, non a Berlino e nemmeno a Pechino - che la seconda potenza industriale europea sia in balia dei fantasmi di un uomo «incapace di separare il proprio destino da quello della nazione» (The Guardian )._



E' malato, detto da chi ci ha vissuto insieme per interi lustri e purtroppo per noi e per lui la "corte dei miracoli" da cui è attorniato gli ha fatto completamente perdere il contatto con la realtà. Uno che, stando alle dichiarazioni di stamani, dice: neutralizziamo l'Iva( da oggi è in vigore) facciamo la legge di stabilità, eliminiamo la seconda rata dell'imu in una settimana o è più fuori di un balcone o non conosce i procedimenti parlamentari e le tempistiche.


----------



## runner (1 Ottobre 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> E' malato, detto da chi ci ha vissuto insieme per interi lustri e purtroppo per noi e per lui la "corte dei miracoli" da cui è attorniato gli ha fatto completamente perdere il contatto con la realtà. Uno che, stando alle dichiarazioni di stamani, dice: neutralizziamo l'Iva( da oggi è in vigore) facciamo la legge di stabilità, eliminiamo la seconda rata dell'imu in una settimana o è più fuori di un balcone o non conosce i procedimenti parlamentari e le tempistiche.



guarda visto che per mettere le tasse basta un giorno solo direi pure per toglierle....discorso diverso è trovare le necessarie coperture

comunque la si voglia vedere ha girato la frittata e messo spalle al muro il pd come al solito!!
secondo me solo renzi gli può portare via un po' di voti utili se no mi sa che le cose saranno sempre ferme


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2013)

Intanto iva al 22% la gente continua a pagare 20 ANNI di schifo politico.. mi raccomando #rivotateli


----------



## vota DC (1 Ottobre 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> E' malato, detto da chi ci ha vissuto insieme per interi lustri e purtroppo per noi e per lui la "corte dei miracoli" da cui è attorniato gli ha fatto completamente perdere il contatto con la realtà. Uno che, stando alle dichiarazioni di stamani, dice: neutralizziamo l'Iva( da oggi è in vigore) facciamo la legge di stabilità, eliminiamo la seconda rata dell'imu in una settimana o è più fuori di un balcone o non conosce i procedimenti parlamentari e le tempistiche.



Le sue proposte sono più realistiche di quelle del 1994, almeno fornisce qualche dettaglio.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Ottobre 2013)

neanche il suo partito crede più in lui!! sei finito!!! vai a casa


----------



## runner (1 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Intanto iva al 22% la gente continua a pagare 20 ANNI di schifo politico.. mi raccomando #rivotateli



fai anche 40 anni....


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Ottobre 2013)

all'estero non hanno una magistratura malata come la nostra, quindi non possono capire.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> all'estero non hanno una magistratura malata come la nostra, quindi non possono capire.



Beh cmq non mi hai ancora dato una tua opinione su questa scelta assurda di far cadere il governo per non andare alla votazione il 4 ottobre sulla sua decandenza... qui non si parla di magistrati .


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Ottobre 2013)

la condanna fasulla del 2 agosto ha provocato questo caos, cmq il governo si reggerà sui traditori, spero nella discesa in campo di Marina per distruggere definitivamente il comunismo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> la condanna fasulla del 2 agosto ha provocato questo caos, cmq il governo si reggerà sui traditori, spero nella discesa in campo di Marina per distruggere definitivamente il comunismo.



ho capito dai adesso stai trollando ahahha ...


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Ottobre 2013)

nessun trollaggio, sei tu che ti ostini a non capire di vivere in un paese malato


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> all'estero non hanno una magistratura malata come la nostra, quindi non possono capire.



Non hanno un nano pazzo come il nostro, che tiene per le balls un'intera nazione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> nessun trollaggio, sei tu che ti ostini a non capire di vivere in un paese malato



sei 85 , quindi hai 4 anni in meno di me .. lavori ? come va il lavoro ? studi ? coesa pensi di fare dopo gli studi ? i tuoi genitori che lavori fanno ? no perchè non capisco la situazione ... o sei completamente fuori la realtà oppure non ti informi.. 

( ovviamente le mie domande sono provocatorie non voglio una risposta )


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Ottobre 2013)

ma realtà di cosa? la tua unica realtà giusta quale sarebbe? dove governa la sinistra?


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ma realtà di cosa? la tua unica realtà giusta quale sarebbe? dove governa la sinistra?



Ma sinistra di che ??? Io non SONO DI SINISTRA ... Ancora


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Ottobre 2013)

vabbè, ora c'è la moda di votare per i neocomunisti grillini che hanno TRUFFATO gli elettori fingendosi neutrali, quando sono rossi fino al midollo, basta vedere i relitti proposti per il quirinale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> vabbè, ora c'è la moda di votare per i neocomunisti grillini che hanno TRUFFATO gli elettori fingendosi neutrali, quando sono rossi fino al midollo, basta vedere i relitti proposti per il quirinale.



 ma i comunisti ci danno dei fascisti come la mettiamo ?


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Ottobre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> la condanna fasulla del 2 agosto ha provocato questo caos, cmq il governo si reggerà sui traditori, spero nella discesa in campo di Marina per distruggere definitivamente il comunismo.



  

Fantastico!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2013)

Intanto il pdl si sfascia ... Godo


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ma sti qua in caso di nuove elezioni si candidano ancora ? Con che faccia ? Ahahah incredibili, surreali quasi


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Ottobre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ci sono i primi traditori nel pdl.



Quanto godo


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ho riletto l'inter topic, sono allucinato


----------



## O Animal (1 Ottobre 2013)

Dai dai Angelino... Se mandi forza Italia all'estrema destra con tutti i tirapiedi del condannato ti voterò alle prossime elezioni, anche perché le alternative sono Fonzie e il comico...

Votazioni comunque inutili perché con forza Italia all'estrema destra scommetto tutto quello che ho che la P2 dopo tanti anni di attesa riuscirà finalmente a fare il tanto atteso colpo di stato e avremo finalmente re Silvio I...


----------



## Doctore (1 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma i comunisti ci danno dei fascisti come la mettiamo ?


siete dualisti


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Ottobre 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> vabbè, ora c'è la moda di votare per i neocomunisti grillini che hanno TRUFFATO gli elettori fingendosi neutrali, quando sono rossi fino al midollo, basta vedere i relitti proposti per il quirinale.



voi berluschini vedete comunisti ovunque... neanche esiston più  Nemmeno ai circoli arci vedi + la falce e il martello.


certo che se il PD salva il Nano anche a sto giro, meritano veramente l'annientamento!


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Ottobre 2013)

Fatemi capire, Alfano voterà la fiducia al governo Letta? Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo


----------



## smallball (2 Ottobre 2013)

In pratica tutta l ala cattolica seguirebbe alfano,vacilla notevolmente anche gianni letta


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Ottobre 2013)

cia siamo tra 10 minuti la scissione del pdl sarà storia...


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> cia siamo tra 10 minuti la scissione del pdl sarà storia...


Da Twitter:
La Stampa ‏@la_stampa 58s
ULTIMA ORA-++ #Berlusconi: indecorosa un’alleanza Pd-transfughi Pdl ++


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Direi che nel giro di 3 giorni se tutto va come deve andare ci libereremo di una malattia durata 20 anni... oggi chiude politicamente , il 4 chiude con tutto il resto perchè decade ... 

Aspettiamo solo pochi giorni e avremo tutte le risposte.. ne approfitto per riportare le parole di un giornalista questa mattina .. " non escludiamo che qualche procuratore in cerca di gloria non vada fisicamente ad arrestare Berlusconi " ... 

sarebbe EPICO .


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Direi che nel giro di 3 giorni se tutto va come deve andare ci libereremo di una malattia durata 20 anni... oggi chiude politicamente , il 4 chiude con tutto il resto perchè decade ...
> 
> Aspettiamo solo pochi giorni e avremo tutte le risposte.. ne approfitto per riportare le parole di un giornalista questa mattina .. " non escludiamo che qualche procuratore in cerca di gloria non vada fisicamente ad arrestare Berlusconi " ...
> sarebbe EPICO .



Io non ci giurerei. Quell'uomo è imprevedibile, ha sempre l'asso nella manica. Fidati che se viene interdetto dai pubblici uffici continuerà a fare politica. La fa Grillo, la farà anche lui.


----------



## smallball (2 Ottobre 2013)

In pratica la scissione riguarda l intera area cattolica anche Formigoni voterà la fiducia


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io non ci giurerei. Quell'uomo è imprevedibile, ha sempre l'asso nella manica. Fidati che se viene interdetto dai pubblici uffici continuerà a fare politica. La fa Grillo, la farà anche lui.



Mah , non lo so ..i suoi cavallini gli stanno voltando le spalle.. c'è una bella differenza con Grillo .. B è un pregiudicato e come immagine a parte i soliti fessi vecchi fans ha subito una bella botta...


----------



## James Watson (2 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mah , non lo so ..i suoi cavallini gli stanno voltando le spalle..* c'è una bella differenza con Grillo .. B è un pregiudicato* e come immagine a parte i soliti fessi vecchi fans ha subito una bella botta...



anche Grillo lo è....


----------



## smallball (2 Ottobre 2013)

Berlusconi ha appena dichiarato che ascoltera' il discorso di Enrico Letta e poi decidera' su un'eventuale sfiducia


----------



## tequilad (2 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque siamo alle comiche


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Ottobre 2013)

E' irrealistico credere ad una "nuova DC" con:

Cattolici del PDL +
Renzi +
Monti ?


----------



## tequilad (2 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E' irrealistico credere ad una "nuova DC" con:
> 
> Cattolici del PDL +
> Renzi +
> Monti ?



Speriamo sia irrealistico !


----------



## runner (2 Ottobre 2013)

dopo Andreotti, Craxi adesso tocca al Berlu.....


----------



## smallball (2 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E' irrealistico credere ad una "nuova DC" con:
> 
> Cattolici del PDL +
> Renzi +
> Monti ?


E' piu' che realistico


----------



## cris (2 Ottobre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> anche Grillo lo è....



Onestamente, è la stessa cosa? 

Inoltre, non è che i tuoi amici del PD siano ste brave persone, e coerenti. 

E poi sto Letta che prima vota contrario al cambiare il porcellum e alla rai da Fazio dice "no al porcellum" è proprio un essere ridicolo.


----------



## James Watson (2 Ottobre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Onestamente, è la stessa cosa?
> 
> Inoltre, non è che i tuoi amici del PD siano ste brave persone, e coerenti.
> 
> E poi sto Letta che prima vota contrario al cambiare il porcellum e alla rai da Fazio dice "no al porcellum" è proprio un essere ridicolo.



L'hai vista la troll face? rilassati, la mia era una battuta, su..

- - - Aggiornato - - -

attenzione perché su Sky hanno appena detto che probabilmente il PDL unito voterà la fiducia a Letta! 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tequilad ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia irrealistico !



Lo è.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Se il PDL vota la fiducia sono RIDICOLI...


----------



## cris (2 Ottobre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> L'hai vista la troll face? rilassati, la mia era una battuta, su..



son calmissimo


----------



## smallball (2 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se il PDL vota la fiducia sono RIDICOLI...



altrettanto ridicola la sparata di Beppe Grillo...subito un governo 5 stelle....forse non conosce la matematica...direi che non ha i numeri...


----------



## tequilad (2 Ottobre 2013)

Guardare Senato TV mette addosso una depressione e un'amarezza senza pari...qualcuno sta guardando in diretta ? Dai ma che roba è ?


----------



## juventino (2 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Guardare Senato TV mette addosso una depressione e un'amarezza senza pari...qualcuno sta guardando in diretta ? Dai ma che roba è ?



Ho appena spento. Non ho retto nemmeno io.


----------



## tequilad (2 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ho appena spento. Non ho retto nemmeno io.



Il contatto con la realtà non esiste...sul serio...sentendo la diretta mi sembra di vivere in uno stato diverso rispetto a quello che raccontano loro...quindi o io o loro ci sbagliamo...quanto vorrei essere io a sbagliarmi !


----------



## juventino (2 Ottobre 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Il contatto con la realtà non esiste...sul serio...sentendo la diretta mi sembra di vivere in uno stato diverso rispetto a quello che raccontano loro...quindi o io o loro ci sbagliamo...quanto vorrei essere io a sbagliarmi !



Ma pure certi giornalisti sembra vivano in un altro paese eh. Ho sentito uno del Messaggero a SkyTG24 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se il PDL vota la fiducia sono RIDICOLI...



Più che altro è il segnale che hanno definitivamente voltato le spalle a B.


----------



## runner (2 Ottobre 2013)

quindi per paura di un governo pd, sel e parte 5 stelle votano la fiducia?

cosa vi avevo detto?


----------



## James Watson (2 Ottobre 2013)

sto guardando la diretta


----------



## cris (2 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> quindi per paura di un governo pd, sel e parte 5 stelle votano la fiducia?
> 
> cosa vi avevo detto?



m5s non vota alcuna fiducia


----------



## O Animal (2 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Ottobre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> altrettanto ridicola la sparata di Beppe Grillo...subito un governo 5 stelle....forse non conosce la matematica...direi che non ha i numeri...



No hai capito male , intendeva ..andiamo al voto e proviamo a fare un governo a 5 stelle.. non intendeva adesso


----------



## juventino (2 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> quindi per paura di un governo pd, sel e parte 5 stelle votano la fiducia?
> 
> cosa vi avevo detto?



Votano la fiducia semplicemente perchè non vogliono rinunciare ne alla poltrona ne al vitalizio per salvare Berlusconi.


----------



## runner (2 Ottobre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> m5s non vota alcuna fiducia



si lo so ma una gran parte del pdl vota la fiducia per mantenere sto "governissimo" e perchè avrebbero paura di una nuova maggioranza, perchè per tornare a votare non basta che lo voglia il Berlu....

la fiducia del 5 stelle sarebbe arrivata DOPO per un nuovo governo con pd e sel a mio avviso

- - - Aggiornato - - -



juventino ha scritto:


> Votano la fiducia semplicemente perchè non vogliono rinunciare ne alla poltrona ne al vitalizio per salvare Berlusconi.



quella è un altra motivazione molto valida....insomma ce ne sono tante!!

tranne le esigenze nostre va tutto bene


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> tranne le esigenze nostre va tutto bene



Amen fratello


----------



## juventino (2 Ottobre 2013)

La cosa evidente comunque è che B. non ha più il controllo del suo partito. La sentenza Mediaset ha aperto una breccia, inutile negarlo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Ottobre 2013)

Per me il nano ha capito di non essere piu il numero 1 .. e sta abbassando le orecchie

- - - Aggiornato - - -



juventino ha scritto:


> La cosa evidente comunque è che B. non ha più il controllo del suo partito. La sentenza Mediaset ha aperto una breccia, inutile negarlo.



Esatto


----------



## juventino (2 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me il nano ha capito di non essere piu il numero 1 .. e sta abbassando le orecchie



E' stato sciocco lui a non scappare prima della sentenza Mediaset (era scontata la condanna). Se decade è dura, soprattutto perchè potrebbero esserci sviluppi pericolosi (per lui) da Bari e Napoli. Secondo me sono quelle inchieste ciò che teme più di qualunque altra cosa.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> E' stato sciocco lui a non scappare prima della sentenza Mediaset (*era scontata la condanna*). Se decade è dura, soprattutto perchè potrebbero esserci sviluppi pericolosi (per lui) da Bari e Napoli. Secondo me sono quelle inchieste ciò che teme più di qualunque altra cosa.



Mica tanto, visto che hanno prosciolto l'amministratore della società. Francamente io mi sarei aspettato l'opposto.


----------



## O Animal (2 Ottobre 2013)

Dai dai.. Tranquilli.. Si sta scaldando Marina


----------



## juventino (2 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mica tanto, visto che hanno prosciolto l'amministratore della società. Francamente io mi sarei aspettato l'opposto.



Con il rapporto che ha con la magistratura se lo sarebbe comunque dovuto aspettare, dai.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Con il rapporto che ha con la magistratura se lo sarebbe comunque dovuto aspettare, dai.



Probabilmente sì, però uno non può vivere così (uno, chiunque).
E' comunque inconcepibile in uno stato civile che la magistratura decida in base ai gusti.


----------



## juventino (2 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Probabilmente sì, però uno non può vivere così (uno, chiunque).
> E' comunque inconcepibile in uno stato civile che la magistratura decida in base ai gusti.



Che la magistratura decida in base ai gustia sia inconcepibile non lo metto in dubbio, ma ritengo che sia doveroso anche vedere cosa ci sta dietro. Se la magistratura imbastisce processi contro una persona e questa, per evitarli (senza manco degnarsi di lasciare le proprie cariche per difendersi in aula), fa delle leggi ad-personam e urla ai quattro venti che c'è un complotto di un'importantissima istituzione contro di lui, professandosi innocente a prescindere, direi che magari i magistrati avranno pure un pò di ragione ad avere il dente avvelenato nei suoi confronti.
Inoltre se da un lato è vero che 50 processi non li fanno manco ai casalesi, ma sarà mai possibile che chi li subisce sia innocente in tutti e 50?


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Che la magistratura decida in base ai gustia sia inconcepibile non lo metto in dubbio, ma ritengo che sia doveroso anche vedere cosa ci sta dietro. Se la magistratura imbastisce processi contro una persona e questa, per evitarli (senza manco degnarsi di lasciare le proprie cariche per difendersi in aula), fa delle leggi ad-personam e urla ai quattro venti che c'è un complotto di un'importantissima istituzione contro di lui, professandosi innocente a prescindere, direi che magari i magistrati avranno pure un pò di ragione ad avere il dente avvelenato nei suoi confronti.
> Inoltre se da un lato è vero che 50 processi non li fanno manco ai casalesi, ma sarà mai possibile che chi li subisce sia innocente in tutti e 50?



Il problema è tutto lì: i giudici DEVONO essere superpartes. Non possono avere il dente avvelenato. Il loro quello è, altrimenti cade tutto il sistema.


----------



## James Watson (2 Ottobre 2013)

Il PDL vota la fiducia. E' un circo ormai..


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Ottobre 2013)

Siamo governati dai comici di Colorado.


----------



## Hell Krusty (2 Ottobre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Il PDL vota la fiducia. E' un circo ormai..



Ovvio... B. ha capito che il governo non sarebbe caduto...


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2013)

Follie


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Ottobre 2013)

Le comiche


----------



## smallball (2 Ottobre 2013)

Direi circo


----------



## James Watson (2 Ottobre 2013)

mi piacerebbe sapere quanto ci costerà in termini economici tutto questo teatrino..


----------



## Mithos (2 Ottobre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> mi piacerebbe sapere quanto ci costerà in termini economici tutto questo teatrino..



Tanto non pagano loro..


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Ottobre 2013)

situazione sempre più ridicola. 

berlusca è degno di tutto.


----------



## tequilad (2 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## juventino (2 Ottobre 2013)

LOL Berlusconi ha subito per la prima volta nella sua vita la ribellione dei suoi tirapiedi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Ottobre 2013)

siamo al ridicolo


----------



## juventino (2 Ottobre 2013)

Cioè praticamente si è fatto tutto questo casino per niente...


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> LOL Berlusconi ha subito per la prima volta nella sua vita la ribellione dei suoi tirapiedi.



Probabilmente la loro lingua è ormai consumata.


----------



## runner (2 Ottobre 2013)

ragazzi parlate di quello che volete e siate liberi di avere qualsiasi orientamento politico, ma io ho ascoltato tutti gli interventi e l' unico vero e autentico mi è sembrato quello del 5 stelle.....ha sbattuto in faccia la realtà a gente che fa i giochini con la fiducia.....

poi di sicuro pure loro avrebbero potuto fare di più con il pd fin da subito, ma oggi è come se quel discorso lo avessero pronunciato moltissimi Italiani


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Ottobre 2013)

Bah, che circo. Sempre più imbestialito. Comunque credo che, da oggi, l'esperienza di Berlusconi in politica sia ufficialmente conclusa. Parte del PdL gli ha voltato le spalle, gli restano solamente i "falchi". Personcine che vi raccomanderei.

Io vado avanti da giorni a dire che tanto Letta non cade, perchè da qualche settimana ha una maggioranza alternativa (l'elezione di quattro Senatori a vita non è assolutamente casuale). E al giorno d'oggi, per quanto debba anche io ingoiare il rospo, non deve cadere, siamo troppo in bilico.

Detto questo, mi rendo conto che viviamo anche nell'unico stato (tranne qualcuno africano credo) dove la Giustizia è completamente svincolata dalla politica. Può fare ciò che vuole e non deve rendere conto a nessuno, nemmeno se sbaglia. Ditemi pure ehhh, ma con questi politici, ehhh, son ladri, ehhh, c'è Berlusconi, ma alla fine, è proprio questo uno dei cardini dell'instabilità dell'ultimo ventennio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Ottobre 2013)

Persino Bondi dopo l'ultimo dietrofront di Berlusconi ha appena detto "Il PD ha ragione, siamo una vergogna".

Credo che oggi Berlusconi esce di scena definitivamente.


----------

